# Expenditure & Saving Details



## tauruschap (Apr 13, 2009)

hi all.

could any one please tell me the expenditure and savings that we can make by working in Australia. 

Please even provide the information regarding the best ways to live for a stable financial savings.

if any resource/website links are available.. post here..

This information will be useful to all those who wish for immigration to Australia..

Thanks to All..


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

That's a very broad question and not the type that can have a specific answer by generally speaking the first step to good employment is education and that can lead to all sorts of employment in trades, professions and support areas, be it government orientated or in private industry.

Most people in professions go and work for larger organisations but you will also find many that set up their own consultancies and other types of companies to offer a service, ie. lawyers, doctors in private practice, dentists to mention a few.

Trades people will also be working for larger organisations, be it in manufacturing or mining industries and then you will have many within the building industry who develop their own businesses or sub-contract to other businesses and that can be a problem at times for many if a prime business goes bankrupt and then contractors and subcontractors may not be paid and yet they could have debts themselves, so it can get messy.

And it does not really matter who you work for, government departments being more secure but even they often prune expenditures in harsh economic times that have many companys failing and then people out of work, that happening all around the planet right now and so Australia is no different.

Australia also has a large education industry, something which has mushroomed from the days when governments just ran schools and universities to educate Australians for governments introduced reform whereby universities were made more independent and responsible for covering their own operating costs, Australian students having higher fees than before when it was funded by government and so universities started offering training to overseas students and that has become very popular, something well over 300,000 students a year I think and one reason it has been popular is that some Australian studies may qualify people for immigration, and so it has become a means to immigration for some more so than education for employment.

If then there is no work for many university qualified students, that creates a problem not just for them but the Australian society as a whole for not only will we have higher unemployment levels but many of the unemployed could be highly qualified and frustrated, perhaps even having taken out large loans to pay for student fees and that in turn creates even further difficulties.

That type of scenario will be even worse at a time of global economic downturn and yet governments do seem to keep pushing the higher education bandwagon.

I have other beliefs as to what they should be doing and the impact that masses of too highly educated people is having for not only are we creating further debt than there already is in the system, a debt that will be difficult to repay, but we are giving people higher expectations of life, ie. it is best not to do something where you may need to use some muscle, sweat a bit and get your hands dirty etc.
And then we have farmers ageing and the question of who will produce food even if there is enough water, and the government does little about that - just the other day there were bunches of asparagus in a shop, all the way from Peru!!!!

So as well as getting an education you need to look at what type of area is always going to have a great demand and for that perhaps you need to identify what are the basics of life and not just for Australia which though a huge country is also a very dry one and so there will always be limits to how many people can be sustainably supported.

Wages/salaries will always be based on supply/demand, ie. if there is a shortage of skills, that can have you in demand and you can expect to get paid more. 

And then savings comes from having a good job, being frugal and committed and disciplined to what you save for and what you do with savings for even superannuation funds end up with great losses at a time of economic downturn and company share prices falling - if we go into another great depression you'll see things get far worse than what they already are and that is quite possible, peoples savings being completely eroded.

So I have no crystal ball and people should not see Australia as being able to offer a better life for all for it may not and with more people coming here and not having work, life can get worse.

More and more of our industries and services do go to overseas countries where people are paid less, working conditions are not the same and yet many people can live comfortable lives with such situations because their cost of living is quite low relative to that in Australia, and for instance we may pay more here in a day for food than someone may earn in a month in some countries.

So no links but if you go googling about economic subjects, unemployment, national savings etc., you will find much information.

If by chance you live in a country that has education organisations running information seminars for potential students, maybe you'll ask them to show information about employment trends, industries and cost of living etc. 
Ask about housing costs and you will be staggered.


----------

